# ESP fault....Scan G202...Help



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello, My vag com lead arrived today to help me diagnose my car ESP light on fault..
The fault code i have found is 01542-Yaw rate sensor (G202) 57-00 Electric circuit failure. :?: 
I have read up a bit about the sensor.....Is it mounted above the pedals and beside the steering column. Do i need to test connections or wiring and is it repairable.....Oh and the cost  . Thanks


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

You can look up the actual fault code on the official Ross-Tech website - here:-

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... ault_Codes


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't changed this sensor so can't really help.
There is a pic in the repair manual for the MK60 system that may help.

The Mk20 manual also lists the pin numbers in the big ABS (J104) connector so it may be worth checking that.
The ABS connector has a collar you slide out first until it stops, then release the plug.

Have a look at big ABS Connector J104 make sure sockets, 11, 27 and 42 look ok. 
42 (signal) (G202 pin 1)
11 (Gnd) (G202 pin2- Gnd) 
27 (signal) (G202 pin 3)

Sensor for transverse acceleration -
G200- and Sender for rotation rate -
G202- (vehicles up to approx. 08.01),
removing and installing
Work procedure
- Remove storage compartment on driver's
side.
Repair Manual, Body Interior, Repair Group
68; Storage compartments, covers; Removing
driver's storage compartment
- Unplug electrical connectors (arrows) on sensors -G200-/-G202-.
- Unscrew bolt -1- and remove mounting bracket for sensors -G200-/-G202

View attachment 1
Removing and installing sender for rotation
rate -G202-
Note:
Removing and installing sensor for transverse acceleration -G200-
- Unscrew nuts -a- and remove sender for rotation rate -G202- -1-.
- To install: insert sender for rotation rate -G202- into mounting bracket and align straight before
tightening.
The sender for rotation rate is sensitive to shocks or impact.
Do not install a sender which has dropped to the ground otherwise proper operation is not ensured.



The VagCom, ABS, Measuring Block, will confirm the failure.
_In a Mk60 (2003-2006) ABS System the G200 sensor is displayed at ABS Measuring Block 4 (field 2) but I don't know if the Mk20 uses the same Measuring Block._

The accelerometer sensors are not normally repairable but do a search on the Forum for either the Long/Lat/Yaw sensor and some have posted a repair.

Do a search for "Yaw (G202)"
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01542
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/293208/2393657.aspx
http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/doc/V ... 34302577/3
http://volkswagen.workshop-manuals.com/ ... .php?id=80


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Lots of reading to do then..... [smiley=book2.gif] ...But i have also found another fault that my or may not be related,
The drivers side rear wheel bearing is rumbling. Could this possibly cause an ESP light :?: .
I will be replacing it anyway but it would be nice if it was that simple.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If it _is_ the wheel bearing I very much doubt it.

The only link I can think of is if the ABS sensor on that wheel is damaged/misaligned but then you would have an ESP _and _ABS lamp on the dash and the VagCom fault would say that also.

Start simple and check the big J104 plug looks ok when disconnected and see if you can check the plug on G202 is secure/ok.
The Vagcom ABS, Measuring blocks, 3, 4, 5 and 6 will confirm your ESP components' condition.


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought a failing wheel bearing would possibly show an ABS fault and as you say not and ESP fault on it's own.
But i do need to replace it any way......Ebay again  
I did manage to partly disconnect the ABS plug J104 but there is not enough room above the plug to lift it clear with out removing the wiring loom that is fitted inside the black plastic trunking.. :?: ...And it was cold [smiley=huh2.gif] I will have another go when i am off work.
Could anyone recommend a rear wheel bearing assembley as there are lots on ebay at various prices.
Thank you.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't help with the bearing, sorry. Have to confess I gave it to the stealers when one of mine went, but it was under warranty then.

Re the ABS plug, if it's a 1.8, then remove the airbox, then lift out the square relay box against the bulkhead. It's on a triangular bracket clip that just lifts out. Then carefully lay it in the space where the airbox was.
You should now have loads of room to disconnect the ABS plug and carefully turn it to one side to look at the sockets in the free end of the plug. No need to disturb any wiring looms.
A bright torch is ideal as all the metal contacts will shine or be obviously dull if badly corroded/burnt etc.


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I've just bought this bearing on ebay...http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0553005146
Probably will not cure the ESP light but the car will be a lot quieter..


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Just don't pop over to Norwich tonight and you'll be fine!  (Bit snowy in Narfolk at the mo!)
ESP is now an MOT fail though. :x

Note the wheel bearing is in the TPS catalogue (parts club)
at £34.68 (incl Vat) with discount or £49.55 retail! (2010 prices so add a bit prob)
Pt No 1J0 598 625. (Rear Quattro)


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Funnily i had it pick up a duplicate MOT certificate.....£10. [smiley=bomb.gif] and i asked the MOT tested about the new MOT reg,s particually the ESP light on and he said that due to some legal implications all the new test items have not been implemented . 
And an ESP only light on will not fail the current MOT...   .....


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I have pluged my laptop into the car the morning to test the reading from the ESP sensors.....
First a question..Is the Yaw sensor displayed as Acceleration on Vag com lite.

Steering angle -1.49 
Lateral acceleration 0.04 to 0.12 m/s
Acceleration 0.000 m/s to 24.811 m/s
Turn rate -0.54

Tested with the car ticking over on idle as its a bit chilly  
The Acceleration sensor reading was jumping from 0 to 24.8 and back quickly.....
The ESP light is off on the dash but the fault G202 will not clear, If Acceleration sensor is the yaw sensor would you think the problem lies with the sensor or contacts.
I will have a look at the the sensor, J104 and connections in the next few days.
Thank you


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone think that the Acceleration sensor readings are due to the sensor or connections....Is this a normal reading for a failed sensor :?:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

markyp said:


> Lateral acceleration 0.04 to 0.12 m/s
> Acceleration 0.000 m/s to 24.811 m/s
> Turn rate -0.54
> Tested with the car ticking over on idle as its a bit chilly
> The Acceleration sensor reading was jumping from 0 to 24.8 and back quickly.....


Hard to diagnose but if it's jumping a huge range (like yours is) instantaneously then sounds, more like, a broken wire/loose connection.

I would have a good look the plugs at both ends. The sensor and the ABS ECU.

Some info here re checking what reading relates to what sensor.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&p=1568357&hilit=Longitudanal+sensor#p1568357


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help Skeee...  I will check the connections this saturday and hopefully it will be a loose or broken connection. 
My 2nd hand wing and new rear wheel bearing should also arrive on Saturday and i have made up a earth strap to fit to the rear diff..... so plenty to keep me busy   .


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If you're really lucky it might be just be a little corrosion, ie just removing and refitting the plug cleans/cures it.


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I have checked the plug contacts at the Yaw sensor and J104 ABS plug today and they are clean with the plug connection tight.
So it looks like i need a Yaw sensor.....
The J104 plug was still awkward to remove due to the wiring loom, but there just enough room if you lever gently between the loom casing and the engine mounting.

If anyone has a working/tested sensor please let me know...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Please confirm this before you start to take your car apart but from my understanding the Lat Sensor behind the glove box is the same part as the Long Sensor under the steering column. Although the ESP system changed from MK20 2001-2003 to the Mk60 2003- these two sensors may still be the same.

if it were me, I'd swap the sensors over, or at least fit the 'good' lat sensor from behind the glove box into the long Sensor position under the steering column then just have a look at the Measuring Blocks to see if the value has zeroed.

Have a good read of the instructions/anecdotes etc on The Forum as the sensors obviously fit slightly differently depending on which location they are in, Long or Lat.

Sent a PM.
You may want to PM Staners as he's breaking a 2005. Again Check part numbers and confirm compatibility.

You've prob seen these but jic?
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=long+lat+sensor
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=264073&p=2238100&hilit=G202#p2238100
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=152336&p=1564542&hilit=G202#p1564542
http://130.74.178.22/aw/training/esp.pdf


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

If you do successfully "swap" your sensors and it works, and you prove it is the old sesnor at fault and if you're feeling brave:-

http://www.passatplus.de/sonstiges/vw_g ... /index.htm

I found this on the forum "how tos" viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172191&p=1847423&hilit=G200#p1847423

Put it through Google Translate and seems straightforward. :?
Save yourself £60!


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I have removed the 1J0 907 657 A (yaw sensor) from the car..







to open it up and see if it can be repaired.







.
I cant see any obvious poor connections or dry joints. And those six link wires are very delicate but are attached.

The link to the german passat site shows the repair of the G200 sensor... :?: . I hope i have removed the right one for a G202. :? 
Thanks for the help and the pm Skeee....it is looking like a new sensor.


----------



## markyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I think i am getting closer to sorting my ESP G202 fault......  , I removed the sensor and remade the connections and it is now possible to clear the G202 fault code.
Also the erratic readings have stopped, but the reading for the sensor is a steady 24.611m/s. Is it possible to rezero the sensor with vag-com lite :?: 
thanks


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

This is the link for resetting the sensors. 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=long+lat+sensor

But did you prove it was the sensor by swapping them over, the Lat with the Long?
As it could still be a wiring fault. Also if the reading (24 m/s2) is out of range (zero +/- 1.5) then it may not reset anyway.

Another likely indication (not necessarily proof though) of a wiring problem is if you monitor the Measuring Blocks and the value jumps immediately from Zero to max ie 24 then back to zero. Easier to see using the Vagscope function.


----------

